# Phoenix, Arizona Area get together?



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone interested in a LJ get together in the Phoenix, Arizona area?

From what I have seen Most of you are back east. Anyone else from the desert?


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Scrappy,

I'm up in Denver but will have lots of free time in the near future. I have a truck and a trailer that I/we can live in for a few days. Can't think of much better than getting together with fellow LJ'ers. Put me down as a strong yes. Escpecially if we can all get together during the cooler months down there.


----------



## kwaller (Sep 20, 2009)

We'll be in Phoenix all of March 2010 and would love toget together with any and all woodworkers (not just woodturners


----------



## Mytoya (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't live far from Az so yes I would love to meet.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Well we are up to 3 in one day. Lets see if we can get some others interested also.

Will check around with Rckler and Woodworkers Source about a meeting place. (Availability, mabey a class while we are all there?) Will keep you posted.

Scrappy


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It's only 2,381.5 miles to Phoenix, Az from my place so I don't know if I have enough cash in the pocket to get away for a weekend.


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

I live in Glendale


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

i live in mesa. sounds like fun, count me in.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

oh man i was just there over labor day weekend, have fun guys and gals.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

OK Looks like this is going to come together. Does anyone have a date in mind?

I am kinda leaning towards around Mid to late October, Mabey first of November?

Let me know what you think.

Ken, March is a long way off so mabey we could do another one then?

Either reply here or send me a PM please.

Scrappy


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

I am a member on penturners.org why not form a combined chapter of both places?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds good , maybe around the one in california ,
i'm thinking , if possible to visit there also .
so dates for both are important to me .


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I am still trying to get Woodcraft, Sacramento to call back so we can firm up the Northern California meet place, date and time. If something does not happen today, I will find another venue. Will keep all advised
Ira 
209 552 9583


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

We could meet half way and do a convention for the 2 sites in Vegas lol. What happens in Vegas usually gets out eventually


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Live in Snowflake and would love to meet…when it cools down in the valley and gets COLD up here. 
Retired so actual dates aren't a problem for me.
Gene


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll be in Phoenix at the end of December visiting my kids.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Late October works wonderful for my family. Fall break is the week before Halloween so I could pack up the whole crew and come down. That's my vote.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like we might be heading towards the end of October for a date. I would prefer not to wait too long, Don't want to get too close to thanksgiving and christmass. Seems everyone is allways busier at that time of year.

Are we looking at Saturday, Sunday or during the week?

Looks to be about 6 of us that could get together for now. Lets see who else is available.

Russel, End of december is allways a very busy time of year, but hopefully we can get together when you come down. Even if just for a chat or lunch. Keep me posted.

Charles (Durnik150) When would you be available? If you only have the week before holloween, that puts your first day of travel on saturday Oct 24. If not then mabey sunday. After that we are into weekdays and some of us have jobs we have to get to. haha

Keep ing a close eye on this trying to get things set up. Anyone that has ideas please PM me and will contact you.

Thank You
Scrappy


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm up for any day of the week. I think it would be cool to have the get together at a Woodcraft!


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Johnnymo, Do you know of a woodcraft store in the area?


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Sure do. Here's the address and number. It's off of the 60 freeway on country club dr. Country club dr. turns into Arizona ave. when you head south from the freeway.

Woodcraft of Phoenix
3002 North Arizona Ave.
Suite 12
Chandler, AZ 85225
480-539-9663


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Johnnymo, Will have to check them out.

Scrappy


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Make it a weekend and I can come there


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't live out there but the wife and I are visiting the 1st week of November. Going to Sodona. I'll take any advice except stay home. We're just site seeing and taking pictures. What about good resturants, things to see, etc.

PM me so I'm not hijacking. I'd love to visit if your get together backs into Nov. My wife may not like it. She says this site is an addiction and she doesn't understand it.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I am now working upon getting a venue at the Woodworking Show at the Sacramento Convention Center, during the Woodworking show in mid November.

I have couple of minor commitments, but am waiting for Martin to weight in on the issue.
Will post a new Blog ASAP somthing is determined.
Ira


----------



## ROY53 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm three hours away. I'm in the valley most weeks for a day or two, so I'm interested.


----------



## Scrappys_Squirt (Feb 28, 2009)

Obviously you can count me in  Look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

Scrappy-At this point I can travel whatever days I want. I would probably drive down starting on Thursday and get in a long day. Get into Phoenix on Friday with a short driving day. Be available all Friday night, Saturday and then leave Sunday afternoon and do a short leg. Monday a long leg back into Denver. If the wife decides that she and the kids are coming, we might do it in one day by tag-teaming the driving.

But don't worry about our schedule, just go forward with the plans and let me know. I'll try my darndest to get there for it. Can't wait!

Anyone know of a good KOA Kampground in the Phoenix area or someone with a extra acre or so that I could park the trailer for a couple of days?


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello again. Still waiting on a call back from WoodCraft. Looks like we are shooting for the weekend of Nov. 7,8

I would like your opinion on where to meet. WoodCraft would be nice for all the LJ's but what about our spouses and or kids? I am kinda leaning towards having the get together at a park. We could all be there ( spouse and kids). Bar-B-Que, Covered picnic tables, Play area for the kids, Restrooms, lots to do for everyone.

There is also a possibility of an indoor meeting place. I am checking into the meeting hall at my work. That way if the weather is too bad for outdoors we will have a place with tables, chairs, restrooms, but no play are for kids. This is a fall-back just in case of bad weather.

Please let me know what you think.

Also. What do you have to trade? I thought it would be a good opertunity for all of us to bring something we no longer need, or have made, that we would be willing to trade for something else. Some of us do not turn and might want a pen, or bowl. Some of us have access to wood others don't. we might all have something that someone else would like to trade for. Let me know what you think.

Thank you all for posting. I really hope we can get 10 or more of us together. Would make for a great time.

Either PM me or post here as I am watching this link.

Scrappy
Dan Davis


----------



## nubs (May 21, 2009)

Good morning all, just logged into the forum, I am just 4 hrs away into the mountains in New Mexico and would love to make it but next year in March would work better for me since hunting season is here. If the LJ's get together is this year have fun and we will see you all hopefully at the next one.

Nubs
George Barreras


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto on being 4 hours away. I live in Sierra Vista, SE of Tucson. I know there is one other LJ here. Why not check with the Rockler shop in Glendale for a meeting spot. I like those people there.

fOR ME, THOUGH,november is a better time for me. like someone said, it would be nice to visit a warmer climate at that time of year. (Yes, it does freeze in SE Arizona!)

As for trading-anyone interested in a barnwood picture frame?

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## AlanAz (Jan 15, 2009)

I am in Chandler. Put me down for a strong maybe. Date is not critical for me.

Looking forward to it

Alan


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello everyone! Got together with the store owner/opperator of WoodCraft in Mesa this saturday. They have a place for us to use but, it is kinda small. They have a VERY nice classroom but, they will be having a couple of demo's and a router class that is a pay event in the classroom. 
I am checking with WoodWorker Source in North pheonix to see what they have available. Rockler does not have any space. 
Also looking into public parks in the area so this can be a real picnic/BBQ. Just woried about the weather if doing this outside.

I would like to try and lock in a date of *November 7th* as the day of the picnic. It sounds like it would work for the most people.

I would also like to let the others know that I would like to get together with them in March if they are going to be in the area. We will work on getting others together then also.

Please let me know if this is OK for everyone and I will do my best to lock down a place for the gathering.
Any other suggestions on events/ games/ etc.. would be helpfull also. (I have never tried to organize anything like this before so *HELP!* )haha

Thank You ALL.
Hope to here from you soon.

Scrappy
Dan


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dan,

I think remember a park near the Temple that had covered ramadas. Just a thought.

Gene


----------



## Mytoya (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Scrappy I am driving to Phoenix tomorrow to see some friends. One of which use to be the leader of the Scroll Saw group out there. There were lots of wood workers that attended his meetings. All of which were very nice and made you feel at home. 
I will be in Phoenix from tomorrow till Sunday.
Catch u later 
Scrappy

http://www.sawdustbill.com/simple_sawdustbill_002.htm

He still has a site up but no longer does the meetings.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

NOVEMBER 7TH!! WoodWorkers Source North Phoenix AZ. 8AM to 5PM Lunch at 1PM

Check newest topic for more info.

Thanks

Scrappy


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

*Tommorow is the big day! * Looking frward to seeing everyone.

Just a reminder, it is at the north WoodWorkers Source store located on I17 frontage road. North of Bell road.
18115 N. Black Canyon Hwy
Phoenix, AZ 85023
602-504-1931

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/

I will be there early to get things set up. Probably by 9:30. Plan on being there to eat around 1:00PM
If enough people are there we will start cooking burgers and dogs around noon.

Bring a project or three to bag about. We would all like to see what you have been up to.

WoodWorkers Source put this in their E-Mail Newsletter today so we might have quite a crowd.

See you all there!

Scrappy
Dan Davis


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I hope you have a big crowd and sign up lots of new LumberJocks.


----------

